# If I shoot a buck?



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

Laughed all day at this.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

One of the best posts in the history of the world. Just tell the warden that the deer is a pre-operative transexual...aka Bruce Jenner - Caitlyn whatever.


----------

